# Physical cause for ibs found?



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

Proof That a Gut-Wrenching Complaint -- Irritable Bowel Syndrome -- Is Not in Your HeadScienceDaily (Aug. 20, 2010) - Irritable bowel syndrome makes life miserable for those affected -- an estimated ten percent or more of the population. And what irritates many of them even more is that they often are labeled as hypochondriacs, since physical causes for irritable bowel syndrome have never been identified.Now, biologists at the Technische Universitaet Muenchen (TUM) have shed new light on the matter: They have discovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut, which upset the sensitive balance of the bowel and are accompanied by sensitization of the enteric nervous system.Flatulence, constipation and diarrhea, nausea and stomach cramps: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) can turn digestion into a nightmare. Frequent visits to the bathroom are often accompanied by sleep disturbances, headaches, and backaches. In Germany alone, some seven million people are affected by the disorder -- and by the fact that their irritable bowel syndrome is often deemed psychosomatic. This is because the organic trigger of the disease has never been discovered, and consequently the various therapeutic interventions are disappointing for both the patients and their doctors. That may soon change, however, because now, for the first time, biologists in Munich have nailed down hidden physical causes of this bowel disorder.Professor Michael Schemann's research team at the TUM Department for Human Biology has managed to demonstrate that micro-inflammations of the mucosa cause sensitization of the enteric nervous system, thereby causing irritable bowel syndrome. Using ultrafast optical measuring methods, the researchers were able to demonstrate that mediators from mast cells and enterochromaffin cells directly activate the nerve cells in the bowel. This hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system upsets communication between the gut's mucosa and its nervous system, as project leader Prof. Schemann explains: "The irritated mucosa releases increased amounts of neuroactive substances such as serotonin, histamine and protease. This cocktail produced by the body could be the real cause of the unpleasant IBS complaints."The TUM researchers in human biology are blazing a trail as they follow this lead. Their current focus is to what extent nerve sensitization correlates with the severity of symptoms. Working with colleagues from Amsterdam, they have already substantiated the clinical relevance of their results: Irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever. Thanks to funding from the German Research Foundation (DFG), the scientists are now investigating whether the improved symptoms are accompanied by a normalization of nerve activity.Successful identification of the active components could enable the development of effective drugs to treat irritable bowel syndrome. Even now, though, the TUM team have made life easier for many IBS patients, in that they have shown that the chronic disorder does have physical causes and is not merely "in their heads."Just thought this might be of interest


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This is like a Unified Field Theory. Thank you for posting this.Mark


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if u know where to look, u can find info that says, that when the stomach doesn't produce enough hydrochloric acid, the stomach over-produces gastrin & or histamine, in an attempt to get the stomach to produce more hydrochloric acid..........gastrin & histamine r produced 1st, as soon as even thinking about eating, because they r what gets the hydrochloric acid flowing..........without enough of it, the gastrin & histamine keep coming...........


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

> Irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever.


Looks very promising!What kind of medication is this?I got Hay fever, should I take my usual medicin each day and I may be free from IBS?Or do they mean the type where you take a pill each day for years to eventually make your body immune?


----------



## Halleycomet (Jan 6, 2010)

If I am reading this right it almost sounds like there might be a way to "turn off" these cells with some sort of therapy such as an allergic person uses for insect stings--haveing two kids with that issue I can say that depending on the severity and circumstances of the "allergy" this can take awhile and there can be "setbacks" such as when a mosquito bite sends a highly allergic person into a full blown anaphylactic reaction---usually reserved for wasp stings. So YES the extended time using minute doses of the allergen DOES work but is not a cure in the first 15 minutes---very interesting theory tho and explains a few things about WHY this is not always an every day thing. Popping a Benadryl now since I have noticed this DOES help. Wonder if anyone can find out EXACTLY which antihistamine was used here?????


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

McPhale said:


> Working with colleagues from Amsterdam


I'm really interested, where "these" colleagues from Amsterdam came from. I've been to one hospital in Amsterdam and my specialist only tried to insist on taking loperamide and metamucil.


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

Halleycomet said:


> If I am reading this right it almost sounds like there might be a way to "turn off" these cells with some sort of therapy such as an allergic person uses for insect stings--haveing two kids with that issue I can say that depending on the severity and circumstances of the "allergy" this can take awhile and there can be "setbacks" such as when a mosquito bite sends a highly allergic person into a full blown anaphylactic reaction---usually reserved for wasp stings. So YES the extended time using minute doses of the allergen DOES work but is not a cure in the first 15 minutes---very interesting theory tho and explains a few things about WHY this is not always an every day thing. Popping a Benadryl now since I have noticed this DOES help. Wonder if anyone can find out EXACTLY which antihistamine was used here?????


Yeah, I think everyone wants to know that. Too bad they didn't say, eh?


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

Siea said:


> Looks very promising!What kind of medication is this?I got Hay fever, should I take my usual medicin each day and I may be free from IBS?Or do they mean the type where you take a pill each day for years to eventually make your body immune?


Dunno, I just pasted the entire article. It may be worth trying at least.


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

overitnow said:


> This is like a Unified Field Theory. Thank you for posting this.Mark


No problem, I figured everyone could benefit from the article. Unified Field theory, eh? Looks like I have something to look up now.


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

MIRMAK said:


> I'm really interested, where "these" colleagues from Amsterdam came from. I've been to one hospital in Amsterdam and my specialist only tried to insist on taking loperamide and metamucil.


That seems to be a pretty typical response from docs all over the world.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

overitnow said:


> This is like a Unified Field Theory. Thank you for posting this.Mark


I also confess my ignorance on what this means, Mark.Siea, allergies occur from the immune system overreacting to substances that a non-allergic body finds harmless, not the other way around. So taking allergy medications do not make anyone immune to anything. They are designed to lessen the overactive response.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As you know, journ, the Provex seems to work on the inflammation in the GI system, which I presume keeps my symptoms controlled. Mentioning inflammation has always marginalized this kind of treatment towards the IBD end of the spectrum, in spite of the fact that there has never been a trace of blood in my stools, other than the hemmie stuff and just plain too much wiping. I know eric and others have brought up the role of mast cells, and an histamic response has been mentioned in the past; but I don't recall any linkage between histamine and serotonin before this, let alone one that also included inflammation. What I tried, without success, was to get eric to address how those grape flavonoids could have an effect upon serotonin, which was the building block upon which the whole "brain-gut" connection is based, and the central basis for the prescription of A-Ds for so many of us. If, as is at least implied by Professor Schemann, this "cocktail" can be responsible for both D and C (and presumably A and just plain pain), then we have a pretty direct link between inflammation to IBS through histamine and serotonin. Of course, this won't necessarily address SIBO and other anti-biotic created bowel problems--unless inflammatory traces can be found at the root of those conditions--but it will hive off a number of us into a group that can be addressed with anti-inflammatories, anti-histamines, and anti-depressants, depending upon how far back in that chain of cause and effect you want to take it. At least, that is how I read it.


McPhale said:


> Professor Michael Schemann's research team at the TUM Department for Human Biology has managed to demonstrate that micro-inflammations of the mucosa cause sensitization of the enteric nervous system, thereby causing irritable bowel syndrome. Using ultrafast optical measuring methods, the researchers were able to demonstrate that mediators from mast cells and enterochromaffin cells directly activate the nerve cells in the bowel. This hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system upsets communication between the gut's mucosa and its nervous system, as project leader Prof. Schemann explains: "The irritated mucosa releases increased amounts of neuroactive substances such as serotonin, histamine and protease. This cocktail produced by the body could be the real cause of the unpleasant IBS complaints."The TUM researchers in human biology are blazing a trail as they follow this lead. Their current focus is to what extent nerve sensitization correlates with the severity of symptoms. Working with colleagues from Amsterdam, they have already substantiated the clinical relevance of their results: Irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever. Thanks to funding from the German Research Foundation (DFG), the scientists are now investigating whether the improved symptoms are accompanied by a normalization of nerve activity.Successful identification of the active components could enable the development of effective drugs to treat irritable bowel syndrome. Even now, though, the TUM team have made life easier for many IBS patients, in that they have shown that the chronic disorder does have physical causes and is not merely "in their heads."


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

For what its worth...This seems to be the abstract for the news blurbs, and it mentions Ketotifen. (?) Waaay over my head.Linky: The mast cell stabiliser ketotifen decreases visceral hypersensitivity and improves intestinal symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

'' They have discovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut ''this particular line stands out and it combinds with the other health things that i have learned for examplefoods that cause inflammations•Oxidized cholesterol (cholesterol that has gone rancid, such as that from overcooked, scrambled eggs) •Eating lots of sugar and grains •Eating foods cooked at high temperatures •Eating trans fats •A sedentary lifestyle •Smoking •Emotional stress vegetable oilshigh-fructose corn syrupnow after you stop eating the foods that cause inflammation you also gotta eat the foods that heal your current inflammationas in eat lots of saturated fats and cholesterol rich foods to heal your current inflammation.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxthis plan should stop new inflammation of the arteries from forming while also by eating high saturated fat and cholesterol rich foods reduce the current inflammation you have and protect your heart against it and there for reduce heart disease. it really should also do the same for IBS-D by reduceing the inflammation in the gut and there for healing IBS-D. note: inflammation, man made trans fats, hydrogenated oils and such cause heart disease. and not saturated fats or cholesterol.note: cholesterol drugs should also make IBS-D much worse just like it makes heart disease much worse so never take them.this similar theory worked for my IBS-D diet that i posted here its on page 1 and 2 at this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/anyways it would not surprize me if something simple like this is one of the main causes for IBS-D.because there are also simple causes and cures for type 2 diabetes, heart disease, obesity which is cured by a healthy diet and some exercise and 75% of cancers is cured by sunlight as in vitamin D and probably healthy diet and exercise too.oh and about 5% of people with obesity need to fix there thyriod first before they can lose weight.


----------



## spacehog (Sep 6, 2010)

Halleycomet said:


> If I am reading this right it almost sounds like there might be a way to "turn off" these cells with some sort of therapy such as an allergic person uses for insect stings--haveing two kids with that issue I can say that depending on the severity and circumstances of the "allergy" this can take awhile and there can be "setbacks" such as when a mosquito bite sends a highly allergic person into a full blown anaphylactic reaction---usually reserved for wasp stings. So YES the extended time using minute doses of the allergen DOES work but is not a cure in the first 15 minutes---very interesting theory tho and explains a few things about WHY this is not always an every day thing. Popping a Benadryl now since I have noticed this DOES help. Wonder if anyone can find out EXACTLY which antihistamine was used here?????


The Antihistamine is a mast cell stabilizer used to treat Asthma. It is generically called Ketotifen and is sold in Can by the name of Zaditen, I don't know what it would be called in the states but just ask your pharmacist they will tell you. The article says it is not sure how this particular medication is working. Because there were still high levels of antihistamine in the IBS patients after treatment and mast cells did not reduce they think it may have to do with the H1 inhibitor (antihistamine blocking) rather than targeting the many mast cells -who knows maybe it fixes the neurological signaling from the gut. Interestingly enough, Zantac is also an antihistamine inhibitor but works on a different receptor (its an H2 inhibitor). I wouldn't go tinkering around with over the counter anitistamines though. This particular one is only available by prescription. I am going to ask my G.I. if he will put me on a course of it. What is interesting about this article is that it talks about IBS being caused by these mast cells but if I am not mistaken there is already a newly classified gastro disease called mastocytic enterocolitis. Not much literature is available about it, however, it seems there may be some overlap with IBS-D and this other disease. Perhaps, they are one in the same?


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

spacehog said:


> The Antihistamine is a mast cell stabilizer used to treat Asthma. It is generically called Ketotifen and is sold in Can by the name of Zaditen, I don't know what it would be called in the states but just ask your pharmacist they will tell you. The article says it is not sure how this particular medication is working. Because there were still high levels of antihistamine in the IBS patients after treatment and mast cells did not reduce they think it may have to do with the H1 inhibitor (antihistamine blocking) rather than targeting the many mast cells -who knows maybe it fixes the neurological signaling from the gut. Interestingly enough, Zantac is also an antihistamine inhibitor but works on a different receptor (its an H2 inhibitor). I wouldn't go tinkering around with over the counter anitistamines though. This particular one is only available by prescription. I am going to ask my G.I. if he will put me on a course of it. What is interesting about this article is that it talks about IBS being caused by these mast cells but if I am not mistaken there is already a newly classified gastro disease called mastocytic enterocolitis. Not much literature is available about it, however, it seems there may be some overlap with IBS-D and this other disease. Perhaps, they are one in the same?


If you manage to get a prescription you should start a thread to document your results. I think that would be interesting, anyway.


----------



## Local (Nov 6, 2009)

McPhale said:


> If you manage to get a prescription you should start a thread to document your results. I think that would be interesting, anyway.


yes. please do.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

spacehog said:


> I am going to ask my G.I. if he will put me on a course of it. What is interesting about this article is that it talks about IBS being caused by these mast cells but if I am not mistaken there is already a newly classified gastro disease called mastocytic enterocolitis. Not much literature is available about it, however, it seems there may be some overlap with IBS-D and this other disease. Perhaps, they are one in the same?


So did you GI agreed on putting you on antihistamine? Do you feel any difference?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

This is very interesting. I suffer with lots of allergies - a cat allergy in minutes, dust allergy and pollen. I also have asthma and I often wondered if it could be a link or allergic response to something like that. I find this article very interesting, thank you so much for posting this information for us. FIngers crossed something will come of this for us all.Overitnow, I was wondering what happened to Eric. I haven't seen anything posted by him for a long time? It is also very nice to put a face to your name. Having spoken to you on here for years it is nice to see "you". x


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Claireuk said:


> Overitnow, I was wondering what happened to Eric. I haven't seen anything posted by him for a long time? It is also very nice to put a face to your name. Having spoken to you on here for years it is nice to see "you". x


I am not sure about this, and I suspect enough of us have allergies that it would be commonly reported, but I think someone once posted about Claritin helping greatly with their IBS. As far as Eric, I only see his name very occasionally when he is announcing an event or phone conference. I know he has his own site and I know there was enough negative reactions to his postings that between them, I think he just gave up on posting here.As far as the picture, my wife has gotten an iPhone from work and she took this shot the other night. It was so simple to email it to me that I gave the old Photobucket process a try and viola!, it worked. It's dark enough that it doesn't show the bags under my eyes so I thought I would come out from under cover after all these years.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey, Mark - it is good to "see" you - handsome as well as brilliant - and Claire as well







.Years ago, my Gastro put me on an antihistimine type RX - Seldane - (terfenadine)for off-label use which was pulled off the market in 1998 - but it had a side-effect of constipation, so I could see where Claritin would have a similar result. However, while Seldane gave me some relief at first, it was short-lived, and by the time the highest doseage was given it no longer worked. I am wondering if they can address this new theory, how long one could take the meds for it - could it resolve it after a course of medication, or would the patient have to be on meds "forever." And of course, there is no long term certainty for any of these, which can be discouraging, but the findings are helpful because so many equate brain-gut with "all in the head" which of course it is not, but a realy physical problem - they already have done scans showing differences in IBS patients brain scans from controls - again showing a physical and observable difference.Very interesting - the more I learn - the more I learn that I don't know!!! LOL


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I really would love to buy stocks in a company which do research about IBS-D.If they do find a solution it will sell incredibly well.


----------



## chris23 (Sep 26, 2010)

I read this on wikipedia after reading this post (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histamine):"It has been shown that histaminergic cells have the most wakefulness-related firing pattern of any neuronal type thus far recorded. They fire rapidly during waking, fire more slowly during periods of relaxation/tiredness and completely stop firing during REM and NREM (non-REM) sleep. *Histaminergic cells can be recorded firing just before an animal shows signs of waking.*"My ibs is definately worst right after waking up (i am new to this site, but i have heard a lot of ibs sufferers say that their ibs also is worst in the mornings). I just thought i would post that quote, since i thought it was pretty interesting in light of what the researchers found!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don' think IBS in the morning is so much from the brain wake up now signal or that blocking histamine in the brain so you don't wake up will do much good.However, there is another "wake up" and that is in the colon and how it changes in activity at different times of the day.If you put a probe in the colon of a perfectly healthy, totally normal, goes once a day with perfect consistency stool person, the most normal and average person you can find, their colon rests during sleep and has a spike of activity around the time they get up.There is another spike of activity after each meal.The more active the colon is, the more the IBS seems to bother a lot of people.You do not want to force your colon to be exactly the same amount of active every moment of every day (even if you could). That isn't how it is supposed to work. I don't know if the "wake up" signal in the brain is tied to the "wake up" signal in the colon. They may have different clocks and may react to different chemical signals. But all that is normal and healthy and you don't want to do too much to screw up your normal circadian rhythms just so you don't have a BM when you get up, but can make it happen at some other time of the day.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Siea said:


> I really would love to buy stocks in a company which do research about IBS-D.If they do find a solution it will sell incredibly well.


There is a company called Exelixis that was doing research on an ibs D drug. I wrote to see about getting in on the study but it was closed already, she called me at home and said she'd put me on the list. You can google them and send a letter, maybe if enough folks show interest in it....Who knows? I bought a few shares of their stock, as a disclaimer, but I'm only interested in the drug. Ever hopeful. I agree, it'd sure sell.


----------



## CheeMiss (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheshire Kat said:


> For what its worth...This seems to be the abstract for the news blurbs, and it mentions Ketotifen. (?) Waaay over my head.Linky: The mast cell stabiliser ketotifen decreases visceral hypersensitivity and improves intestinal symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome


Hello, I showed my doctor this German study the 1st week it came out & he prescribed the Ketotifen. I also have clinical allergies. We were both very excited about this discovery. Mast Cells over firing in the intestines. Wow, if only a G.I. had thought to order the special stain to anylize the biopsies we all have had done, we would be that much close to solving the problem. All those wasted years of guess work, elimination diets, mega dosing on vitamins et al. So sad we had to suffer so much humiliation from doctors thinking that it was all in our heads.Well, this is my 2nd mth with Ketotifen & I have to say, yes, it does take some time for the body to rid itself of the overload of the histamine. My clinical allergies responded to the Ketotifen right away, but my intestines were so sore from my last, absolutely nasty & I mean nasty 3 1/2 week attack. I happened to start BIE (Bioenergetic Intolerance Elimination) that week also. I have had 2 treatments so far. This Wed., will be my 3rd. They did muscle testing which, hey, as much as I have avoided these types of things, it was probably the only thing I have not tried. Well, I avoided the foods that they told me I have an intolerance to & had the 1st treatment which covers absorption of vitamins, amino acids, which used up the 5 things allowed per session. The 2nd visit covered the balance of the amino acids, wheat, gluten & my cat allergy. (I had to bring the combed out fur with as much dander as I could collect, in a baggie). This next visit will cover more clinical allergies as well as another muscle test to see if I am still intolerant to the wheat & gluten.So, I really don't know what is working, but something finally is. I have regular bowel movements with D at the times I cheat & eat wheat or gluten. I am D prone. The extreme tenderness of my intestines is finally at a tolerable level and this week I binged on wheat & gluten foods with only mild D. hmmm? Oh, and during the 1st mth of Ketotifen, I was finally able to sleep. Yeah! I only slept 2-3 hours every 3rd night. Now I get 7-9 hours sleep. The findings of the mast cells & doing much research on them convinced me that it was worth a shot.I also found a new, natural product called Histame (not Histamine). Apparently it will hit the stores in Canada soon. Or one can order online, but I will wait until it hits the stores as I am committed to stay on the Ketotifen for 3 mths as that is the max time to take it, according to the pharmacist.In the mean time, my doctor also wants me to see another G.I. to get another colonoscopy & this time to have them use the stains, just to make sure.Unfortunately, most great G.I.'s are so booked up, that the waiting list is several mths. I guess everyone got the news and is rushing to them now.For me, right now, I still bloat when I eat, but I am not gassy nor rushing to the bathroom like before. And my allergies are much better. Only time will tell.We are all different. But one thing is for sure. If you have allergies, quite possibly you have an overload of histamine. And it is worth checking thisprocess out. I had taken Benadryl while waiting for the Ketotifen to arrive (5 days) & noticed a minor relief in my clinical allergies & my tummy, so I think forme, finally I am on the right track. Ketotifen is more of an asthma anti-histamine that targets mast cells. That is why they used it in the German Study.The good news is that they will now work on meds/antihistamine to target intestinal mast cells.I will focus my attention on Histamine overload. And if things don't improve with BIE or the Ketotifen, then I will try that natural product Histame, which shouldbe in our stores by then. All I can say is to try Benadryl first. If you notice even a slight difference, then quite possibly, histamine is your problem too. Claritin did not do anything for my IBS, for my clinical allergies yes, but not for my IBS. Like I said, everyone is different. Oh, and Aerius gave me the nastiest head aches with no IBS relief.I hope my sharing this info helps someone.p.s. I forgot to mention, I take 1 mg in the evening & was thinking to up it to 2 per day. I was concerned about it making me sleepy or to C, so I have been holding off.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Today I had another apoinment with specialist (by the way in Amsterdam







) and asked her about prescribing ketotifen, she didn't know about this research, but she agreed to prescribe it. I went to one pharmacy, but they didn't have it, so in 2 hours I will go to another pharmacy and try to get it. And I will see what it will do to me. She prescribed 2 tablets (2mg each) a day (one in the morning, another at night).


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

McPhale said:


> Proof That a Gut-Wrenching Complaint -- Irritable Bowel Syndrome -- Is Not in Your HeadScienceDaily (Aug. 20, 2010) - Irritable bowel syndrome makes life miserable for those affected -- an estimated ten percent or more of the population. And what irritates many of them even more is that they often are labeled as hypochondriacs, since physical causes for irritable bowel syndrome have never been identified.Now, biologists at the Technische Universitaet Muenchen (TUM) have shed new light on the matter: They have discovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut, which upset the sensitive balance of the bowel and are accompanied by sensitization of the enteric nervous system.Flatulence, constipation and diarrhea, nausea and stomach cramps: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) can turn digestion into a nightmare. Frequent visits to the bathroom are often accompanied by sleep disturbances, headaches, and backaches. In Germany alone, some seven million people are affected by the disorder -- and by the fact that their irritable bowel syndrome is often deemed psychosomatic. This is because the organic trigger of the disease has never been discovered, and consequently the various therapeutic interventions are disappointing for both the patients and their doctors. That may soon change, however, because now, for the first time, biologists in Munich have nailed down hidden physical causes of this bowel disorder.Professor Michael Schemann's research team at the TUM Department for Human Biology has managed to demonstrate that micro-inflammations of the mucosa cause sensitization of the enteric nervous system, thereby causing irritable bowel syndrome. Using ultrafast optical measuring methods, the researchers were able to demonstrate that mediators from mast cells and enterochromaffin cells directly activate the nerve cells in the bowel. This hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system upsets communication between the gut's mucosa and its nervous system, as project leader Prof. Schemann explains: "The irritated mucosa releases increased amounts of neuroactive substances such as serotonin, histamine and protease. This cocktail produced by the body could be the real cause of the unpleasant IBS complaints."The TUM researchers in human biology are blazing a trail as they follow this lead. Their current focus is to what extent nerve sensitization correlates with the severity of symptoms. Working with colleagues from Amsterdam, they have already substantiated the clinical relevance of their results: Irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever. Thanks to funding from the German Research Foundation (DFG), the scientists are now investigating whether the improved symptoms are accompanied by a normalization of nerve activity.Successful identification of the active components could enable the development of effective drugs to treat irritable bowel syndrome. Even now, though, the TUM team have made life easier for many IBS patients, in that they have shown that the chronic disorder does have physical causes and is not merely "in their heads."Just thought this might be of interest


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder how long it's going to take them to discover that the hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system can be eliminated (or at least significantly reduced) with large dosages of B6, B12, and about 800 IU of D3.







Wait, I forgot, this might eliminate billions of dollars in the sales of serotonin reducing drugs like Amitrityline. ...dah.. never mind


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

IvanQ said:


> I wonder how long it's going to take them to discover that the hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system can be eliminated (or at least significantly reduced) with large dosages of B6, B12, and about 800 IU of D3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?Please link more info about those vitamins. Is there any pill I can order to get the doses you recommend?


----------



## Fred37 (Feb 25, 2008)

I pulled down the entire article ("The mast cell stabiliser ketotifen decreases visceral hypersensitivity...") from BMJ using a free trial subscription. Here's a quick summary:The researchers did an 8-week trial with 60 IBS patients (9 IBS-C, 22 IBS-D, 29 IBS-A) and 22 non-IBS patients (controls). The dosage of ketotifen was as follows over the 8 week study:- Weeks 1-2: 2mg twice a day- Weeks 2-4: 4mg twice a day- Weeks 4-8: 6mg twice a day(Note that the standard dosage for asthma treatment is 1 mg twice a day, so this is significantly higher, although it's difficult say whether it's the length of time or the amount of the drug that makes the difference).My take-away from the article is that ketotifen made a significant difference to a lot of the patients and increased their quality of life. At the start of study 30% of the patients complained of severe abdominal pain, but this was down to 7% by the end of the study (see Figure 4). Those on placebo didn't have much change. Other more objective things the researchers looked at didn't seem to change much during treatment, such as mast cell counts, histamine release and tryptase release. "Visceral sensitivity" (sensitivity of the colon/rectum to pain) was significantly reduced. The researchers were not quite sure whether ketotifen's antihistamine or mast cell stabilizer properties causes the improvement.Note that ketotifen (oral) is not available in the US (not sure why). It is available in Canada and some places in Europe. I notice that goldpharma.com has it for $44 USD for 100 1mg tablets. Not that I'm encouraging that route ...







I also noticed a web page http://www.collegepharmacy.com/ASD/Woeller_Ketotifen_Protocol.pdf that talks about using ketotifen to treat Leaky Gut Syndrome. His dosage is 1mg three times a day.I'm happy to see that the "inflammation theory" as a root cause of IBS is finally seeing some decent research.Fred


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Fred37 said:


> Note that ketotifen (oral) is not available in the US (not sure why). It is available in Canada and some places in Europe. I notice that goldpharma.com has it for $44 USD for 100 1mg tablets. Not that I'm encouraging that route ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This page got 30 tablets for 3$.http://www.24apoteket.com/product_page.asp?id=779Dunno if it is reliable, I just found it googling ketotifen.


----------

